# CMP M1 Garand



## Grenadier (Jan 18, 2008)

Has anyone bought one of these from the CMP / DCM program?  If so, what kind of condition was it, and how much TLC did you need to perform?  

I'm contemplating to go through CMP, and was looking to see what others' experiences were on this matter.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 18, 2008)

Years ago I saw a Springfeild from the CMP.  I don't know what condition it shipped in, but it was in great shape when I saw it.  I've priced their Garands and I know you can get one for a better price that is in good condition.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 18, 2008)

Funny thing about CMP, they have Garands & such for a little more than what you'll pay elsewhere if you *really* spend the time shopping around. However, they have Garands RIGHT NOW, for a reasonable price, especially fine ones in the $900-$1K range. Pay for a Garand, you got no worries compared to other platforms (AR & the like). As far as I'm concerned, the Garand is the best, proven, semi- battle rifle, putting out either 30.06 or .308, man-stopping rounds. 
If you want, get your Curio & Relic lic through ATF (I did) & shop here:
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/Browse.asp?SearchType=0&Cat=2323

You'll often find deals.


----------



## chinto (Feb 1, 2008)

nothing beats an M1 Garand Rifle   ( the original)  in 30-06 / 7.62X63MM   you want a really really great rifle.. that is the one.


----------

